

Ask HN: What is the best way to create an MVP with an android app?  - compass-seeker

If I am working on a bootstrapped&#x2F;lean startup, what is the best way to go about creating an MVP of an android app? I am a full-stack web developer and have only done some basic android tutorials. Is there anyway I can teach myself android development within a reasonable time-frame to create the MVP? Any resources come to mind?
======
sharemywin
I'm using corona. I was able to slap something together from their examples.
phonegap is another platform that could work.

~~~
compass-seeker
I tried Phonegap but the 15MB limitation on .zip or github repo's make it
impossible to use. I'll check out Corona though. Thanks

